# Recommended Route from Texas into Mexico



## suchitoto (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello. My husband, two small dogs and I are driving from Maryland to El Salvador in a Toyota Tacoma. We are looking for up-to-date information on safe routes to take through Mexico. We read some discussions on Lonely Planet and noticed that Eagle Pass/Piedras Negras from Texas was recommended, however, they said to try expat forums to get accurate information. We spoke to Shippers that take goods to Central America and they said they take the coast route from Matamoros. We sensed this route was preferred by them because it’s shorter, but it also seems to have more criminal activity. We’re not sure if this would be the best route for us as a family.
Our main interest is to take a safe route, even if we have to drive a little bit farther, so please tell us what route would be best and if you do/do not recommend Eagle Pass. Since we have two dogs we also need a route that will offer lodging; I noticed a separate post regarding pet-friendly hotels, which I will look into, but need the route first. We would also like to spend a few days in Oaxaca and take in the beauty that everyone raves about! We will not be in any rush and plan to take this drive with ease, unless you suggest otherwise. If anyone can help us with planning this journey it will be much appreciated. Please also provide us with any towns that you think we must see while we’re heading down. Any other helpful tips would be great.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

If it were me, I'd not go the coast route from Matamoros. Yes, it might be shorter and probably nothing would happen to you in your Tacoma. But you would 'overshoot' (go to far east) and would have to backtrack to go to Oaxaca city.

Although I have traveled/entered at Eagle Pass/Piedras Negras several times lately, in addition to the Laredo crossing, I am not sure why they would have you cross at Piedras Negras. Laredo is the logical choice if one is not going down from Matamoros. Check out a map and you'll see that the Piedras and Laredo routes 'join' at Saltillo to continue south, so why go farther west to get to cross at Piedras and then come back easterly. Less toll to pay that way but otherwise not logical.

For the 'first-time' traveler I would just cross at Laredo, drive south to Monterrey (skirting it to the NW), over to Saltillo (skirting it to the east) and down to San Luis Potosi on Hiway 57.... pretty much all on toll roads (cuota). Continue on 57 to Queretaro, skirting it on the east; Between Queretaro and Mexico City watch for a 'new' cuota (Arco Norte) which takes one around the far north side of Mexico City, connecting to the cuota 150 east of Mexico City and west of Puebla. Stay on 150 to east of Puebla, then take the cuota 135 south to Oaxaca city.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Here's the way I would go - speaking of Mexico only.

Nuevo Laredo which has several fine hotels. Then on to San Luis Potosí where I would stay in an old colonial hotel in that town´s fabulous historic center where many fine old restaurants are to be found. Then on to beautiful Guadalajara or nearby Lake Chapala where lodgings are endless and sightseeing way beyond your imigination, From there I would skip the Arco Norte Mexico City bypass and drive over the incredibly scenic mountainous roadways straight thorugh the heart of the capital from the Toluca libramiento through the city and on to Puebla City where I wold dine on Polanco Cuisine and then on to Oaxaca City which is a great town and from there to Tehuantepec and Juchitan and then into Chiapas and head down old Coastal Highway 200 from Tonalá to Tapachula and into Guatemala on your way to El Salvador. A fine and adventurous trip. If you are not seeking adventure then why partake in the journey. After all, if one´s goal is El Salvador, the journey is the fun.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Good luck on your trip. El Salvador seems to have alot of variety in a small pkg.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

What the new-to-here OP might not guess is that Hound Dog has been known to bark with tongue in cheek..... hard even for him!


----------



## suchitoto (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your input; this is very helpful and it will certainly get us on the right path. One more question, should we be concerned in traveling with dogs? Is there anything we should be aware of (safety wise)? We've already been informed of all the legal documents we need to get for them, but just out of curiosity is there any pet-theft or interest that anyone is aware of? Just need to know if we need to be concerned or on the look-out for. Thanks again.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They will need to be on a leash, as you probably know. Motels, hotels and restaurants will not welcome them, so you will have to look hard for pet friendly places to stay. That will be your greatest inconvenience in traveling with pets.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

suchitoto said:


> Thank you everyone for your input; this is very helpful and it will certainly get us on the right path. One more question, should we be concerned in traveling with dogs? Is there anything we should be aware of (safety wise)? We've already been informed of all the legal documents we need to get for them, but just out of curiosity is there any pet-theft or interest that anyone is aware of? Just need to know if we need to be concerned or on the look-out for. Thanks again.


I have never heard of pet theft. Lots of lost and found ads in my neighborhood, but nothing about theft that I have ever seen.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I have never heard of pet theft. Lots of lost and found ads in my neighborhood, but nothing about theft that I have ever seen.


In Mexico City I know of at least one pet theft. A friend's dog was stolen to be sold because it was a very attractive purebred animal. After putting up signs around the neighborhood, the animal was found and restored to its owner!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> In Mexico City I know of at least one pet theft. A friend's dog was stolen to be sold because it was a very attractive purebred animal. After putting up signs around the neighborhood, the animal was found and restored to its owner!


The problem that I have noticed with some dog owners is that they'll release the dog out to the street to do their business, etc. *alone*. Thieves will see a well-breed dog out on its own and then steal it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> The problem that I have noticed with some dog owners is that they'll release the dog out to the street to do their business, etc. *alone*. Thieves will see a well-breed dog out on its own and then steal it.


At least in my Mexico City neighborhood, I don't see that at all. Any dogs I see in the street are with their owners and usually on leashes.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> At least in my Mexico City neighborhood, I don't see that at all. Any dogs I see in the street are with their owners and usually on leashes.


Same here in Guadalajara. The dogs that are loose on the street are usually mutts, not pure breeds, and it is uncommon. The cutesy little pure bred dogs often never even touch the sidewalk. They are carried by their owners. On the weekend when the streets are closed for walking, running and bicycle riding, there are lots of little dogs riding in the basket of bicycles. The large pure bred dogs are always with an owner, usually leashed.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Same here in Guadalajara. The dogs that are loose on the street are usually mutts, not pure breeds, and it is uncommon. The cutesy little pure bred dogs often never even touch the sidewalk. They are carried by their owners. On the weekend when the streets are closed for walking, running and bicycle riding, there are lots of little dogs riding in the basket of bicycles. The large pure bred dogs are always with an owner, usually leashed.


I am not disagreeing with you, however, lost dog postings on electric poles tell a different story. Perhaps, you don't have these 'lost dog' postings, but I see them often. It's very difficult to lose a dog while it's on a leash.


----------



## suchitoto (Dec 26, 2013)

Very helpful! I have obtained more information from this forum than I have in the past few months. You have lifted our spirits & motivated us once again. We’ve had people deter us from doing the drive and frightening us with negativity ~ ironically, they’ve never done the drive and are only going by what’s on the news. Hearing from you, as a community living in this country, it doesn’t sound horrific at all. Like any country there are good & bad parts, so we figure as long as we drive during the day, stay in good places, and be our usual (non flashy) selves we should be okay. Looking forward to seeing Mexico. Doing the drive in March!!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> I am not disagreeing with you, however, lost dog postings on electric poles tell a different story. Perhaps, you don't have these 'lost dog' postings, but I see them often. It's very difficult to lose a dog while it's on a leash.


I don't think I am disagreeing with you either. I do see loose dogs, but they don't seem to be particularly well cared for or very valuable. And there are indeed a few ads on power poles for lost animals as well as ads for found animals looking for their owner. I don't see it as evidence that dog nappers are active in the area, but I could be wrong.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

If you end your first day in Saltillo there's a nice place called "American Business Hotel" that allows dogs. We asked at numerous places and were turned down but were finally told about that place. Good breakfast buffet included.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Have fun on your trip, you've picked a good month to begin. We've traveled Mexico with our dog and never had any issues. When on the move we do keep him leashed and altho sometimes a little frustrating you can find pet friendly motels. There's a list somewhere on the internet, I'll try to find it for you, or maybe someone else here may have it. Don't listen to naysayers who have never had the courage to go on an adventure. Mexico is amazing, just use your head, stay aware and you will be fine.
Here it is....Pet Friendly Hotels in Mexico | ****** Dog


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

When I lived in Mexico I took my Siberian Husky. I never had a problem traveling with her. The paperwork is fairly easy to obtain from your vet. In 2009, the certificate of health was about 50 dollars. When I crossed they didn't even ask for it, but in Mexico you never know. I would definitely get it because you don't want that to ruin your trip. I never stayed in a hotel with my dog, but I would just google 'dog friendly hotels'.


----------



## MINIAC (Aug 22, 2010)

*Best Mx Rte*

RickS has the best route plan, stay on the cuotas, faster, safer and less damage to the auto's suspension (no topes). Here's a website for pet friendly hotels that has been useful for us. There are many hotels that allow if you explain that they have good manners and they will be on a leash. 
Pet Friendly Hotels in Mexico | ****** Dog
It's all about the journey. Enjoy.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

dallasteacher said:


> The paperwork is fairly easy to obtain from your vet. In 2009, the certificate of health was about 50 dollars. When I crossed they didn't even ask for it, but in Mexico you never know.


The first time, I got one from the vet. The second time from Microsoft Word.


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> The first time, I got one from the vet. The second time from Microsoft Word.




I'd probably do the same thing the second time around. They didn't even ask for it, it was a waste of 50 dollars


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

WHen we used to cross they would check for rabbies and nothing else..you just never know so you better have whatever is required.

We travel sometimes with pets and a few hotels turns us down but many accept pets although they do not officially.
When we moved down from California, I got very worried because I called many hotels i Mexico and they all told us they did not accept dogs and we had 3 mastiffs..
When it was time to stop and we always gave ourselves 2 hours to find a place we had very few hotels tht turned us down. People do not like to say no in Mexico. I also think that having a kennel helped as the dogs were kennel trained and could be kept in the kennels in the room.


----------

